# mouse jumps and click randomly

## iplayfast

For some reason my mouse jumps to the top right corner of the screen and clicks. This seems to happen at random times. What should I be looking for to debug this?

It's a generic (Mitsuko) Ps2 mouse. 

Thanks in advance

----------

## tomas

I had the same problem (though it was the lower left corner for me  :Smile: ). My mother board is a Abit VH6 with a VIA chipset, and for some reason I suspect that's what causes the problem.

Anyway, I enabled USB and USB-UHCI support in the kernel, and the problem vanished! Don't ask me why; the mouse is connected to a PS/2 port.

Another possibility is that it's related to gpm (the console mouse, which I don't use). A search on either google or the forums should yield some results.

----------

## steblublu

 *iplayfast wrote:*   

> For some reason my mouse jumps to the top right corner of the screen and clicks. This seems to happen at random times. What should I be looking for to debug this?
> 
> It's a generic (Mitsuko) Ps2 mouse. 
> 
> Thanks in advance

 

you might also want to check your /etc/X11/XF86Config.

make sure you have your mouse using the correct port (ex: /dev/psaux) and settings.

.

----------

## iplayfast

 *tomas wrote:*   

> I had the same problem (though it was the lower left corner for me ). My mother board is a Abit VH6 with a VIA chipset, and for some reason I suspect that's what causes the problem.
> 
> Anyway, I enabled USB and USB-UHCI support in the kernel, and the problem vanished! Don't ask me why; the mouse is connected to a PS/2 port.

 

I started doing a download (kylix 3 from borland) and the problem showed it's ugly head again, making the computer almost impossible to use. 

So I reviewed my linux menuconfig and noticed that I had the settings you mentioned. and then I noticed the one underneath which specifically mentions my chipset (sis) . 

I will let you know if it works.

Well, I was just about to write in that it works, and the mouse jumped up to the corner again.   :Mad:  oh well. Any other suggestions?

(BTW I did look at my xconfig but every time I changed anything I couldn't load X. so It's back to the way it was...

----------

## chrisost

I experienced a similar problem with my laptop: I had a wheel mouse that I would use at my desk, but would just use the touchpad when on the move.  I found that the touchpad was unusable due to the random clicks and motion.  The solution (for me at least) was configure the mouse as a standard PS2 two button mouse (like the touchpad), and not as a wheel mouse.  It now works correctly, but I don't get any use out of the wheel mouse when I have it.

----------

## iplayfast

 *chrisost wrote:*   

> I experienced a similar problem with my laptop: I had a wheel mouse that I would use at my desk, but would just use the touchpad when on the move.  I found that the touchpad was unusable due to the random clicks and motion.  The solution (for me at least) was configure the mouse as a standard PS2 two button mouse (like the touchpad), and not as a wheel mouse.  It now works correctly, but I don't get any use out of the wheel mouse when I have it.

 

I don't have a wheel mouse, and that isn't compiled in, however I do have the the kernel compiled to accept a touch screen module. I wonder if that's throughing things off.

----------

## simon

Hi,

I had similar problems on a notebook when I apmd was running/ or I had wmapm running, a WindowMaker dockapp (don't know anymore, the laptop died some time ago). Don't know if that helps, but maybe...?

Simon

----------

